# Another Walk Around the Greenhouse



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

I've been kind of busy lately so rather than bring plants to the black backdrop, I photographed them as I strolled around the greenhouse. On some I can only remember the general name. If you want a more specific name, let me know and I'll go out and check it out. 

Paph Vanda H. Pearman






Phal Dou-Dii Pride x Dou Dii Prince I think it's been named Synph Parrot





Phrag Mini-Grande





Ascocenda Ladda Gold





Paph Sioux (I can't remember which one)


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

Dend tobaense





A Gloxinia we've had for many years. Ten or more?





Coelogyne fimbriata





Masd Angel Fling





Onc. longpipes


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

A couple of Epidendrums





Paph exul





Paph Harbur 'Golden Gateway' HCC/AOS





Dend parishii





Coelogyne Bufordiense


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

And finally, Dracula lotax












Some pictures of others didn't turn out very good, so I'll try to retake them and post a few more tomorrow!


----------



## paphioboy (May 13, 2011)

Very nice blooms...  Looks like the greenhouse is working its magic.. Love dend tobaense especially...


----------



## paphjoint (May 13, 2011)

Nice flowers !


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2011)

Very nice all, and the dracula blooms are too cool!!!! Jean


----------



## jmelot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, very nice. I hadn't seen pictures of Dendrobium tobaense before... I think it's going on my wish list!

Apparently it is supposed to be fragrant - what does yours smell like?


----------



## jblanford (May 13, 2011)

WOW!! Ross, what a great tour. Thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Shiva (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful flowers. I particularly love the Ascocenda Ladda Gold. The Dracula lotax is also very nice. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2011)

Is the Bufordiense blooming on several spikes (2) ? Jean


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2011)

I like the tobaense and the dracula the best. I really like seeing all the plants in their growing areas.


----------



## Hien (May 13, 2011)

I like the two dendrobiums & the ceologyne


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

jmelot said:


> Yes, very nice. I hadn't seen pictures of Dendrobium tobaense before... I think it's going on my wish list!
> 
> Apparently it is supposed to be fragrant - what does yours smell like?



I just checked and I don't detect any fragrance.


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Is the Bufordiense blooming on several spikes (2) ? Jean



It has three spikes, two in bloom and one still growing. I will try to get a full photo with a background on Sunday.


----------



## goldenrose (May 13, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap:Nice assortment, I'll take one of each please!


----------



## jtrmd (May 13, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 13, 2011)

Ross, thanks for the walk in your greenhouse. Love it !!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2011)

Nice tour Ross. Are all the non-slippers new purchases since the completion of the GH?


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice tour Ross. Are all the non-slippers new purchases since the completion of the GH?



I've had many of these plants for a while, but they have never done as well since moving out to the greenhouse. The Ascocenda was a new addition this summer and the Coelogyne Bufodiense was a new purchase this January from Oak Hill.


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

A sight for shore eyes...!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 14, 2011)

Very nice plants! Great selections.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 14, 2011)

I remember when you were building your greenhouse. So nice to see everybody settling down happily inside :clap:


----------



## paphreek (May 14, 2011)

Here's a few more;
Laelia purpurata var. werckhauseri







Milt spectabilis





Promenea xanthina


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2011)

how is the promenea potted and grown?


----------



## JeanLux (May 15, 2011)

I like all 3, but the purpuratas are beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (May 15, 2011)

NYEric said:


> how is the promenea potted and grown?



It's in moss, kept moist, and relatively low light.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2011)

Your plants are all giving you thanks for their great new home!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2011)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## Hera (May 16, 2011)

Happy greenhouse, very nice.


----------

